# Steelcraft Trike restoration project



## 4scuda (Apr 28, 2013)

Picked this Trike up Friday at a car swap meet.  It was one of those things I saw pretty much as soon as I walked in the door.  It is the larger size and had the tires, which always seem to be missing.  I made a quick offer before I even looked at it good.  Which was stupid considering it was not a bargain price.  Anyway you can see that something is goofed with where the head tube should be.  I have never had one of these a part.  What is it supposed to have? Any pictures would be welcome.  I haven't cleaned it yet, and it looks like it has a decent amount of original paint.  I think some welding will be in order to fix it, which I suppose will mean new paint.   I really love these trikes but probably should have left this for $175 donsidering the damage.  Oh well I made some money or other items.


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 4, 2013)

I've got to admit I've never seen a trike quite like that. I really dig it. Hope the resto goes well!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 4, 2013)

Art Deco at its best!


----------



## ridingtoy (May 4, 2013)

I was checking out the tricyclefetish site Murray page, but there isn't a good photo showing a Steelcraft up close where yours needs repairing. Even needing work, I've seen these go higher on ebay than what you paid.

Dave


----------

